# Seat post size for an '85 Master?



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in the process of building a repainted 1985 (?) Colnago Master. Is the seat post 27.2? I have an aero Record seat post that would be perfect.
Thanks


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I thought the older Italian jobs from the 80's used 27.0? If you have a 27.2 aero why haven't you tried to see if it fits? Just don't force it by spreading the seat tube wings (or collar) or you could break the frame then you'll be saying all sorts of things that can't be posted here.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I took my frame & parts to my LBS. They agree that I need a 27.0 seat post. I found a 27.0 Super Record. I'm covered either way. I'll post pictures when my "new" bike is ready. Thanks, I appreciate your input.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Those older Master bikes were beautiful bikes and very well made; your lucky to own one; I hope you keep it as original as possible.


----------

